# Philadelphia 76ers vs. Houston Rockets



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> PHILADELPHIA (Ticker) -- The Houston Rockets will try to extend a pair of winning streaks when they visit the Philadelphia 76ers on Monday.
> 
> The Rockets, who are riding just their second three-game winning streak this season, have won six in a row over the 76ers and four in a row here. Houston has won 21 of the last 25 meetings between the teams overall.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

We will destroy the streaky Rockets today.......We will build a big lead....they will make a little run and we will finish them in the 4th

109 Sixers
100 Rockets


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

They need to beat this team up. We're due for an easy win, but with the Sixers defense easy wins are almost impossible. Watching Houston struggle against that highschool squad (knicks) yesterday was pathetic. It was so exciting I literally fell asleep in a the 4th quarter. How in the world that game gets on national tv, on the channel that's about to broadcast the superbowl in a few hours is beyond me.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I will be at the game and post my thoughts once I return


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I think we should have this game. I think our ability to control Yao will determine how close this game is. If we can shut him down we should be able to run away with this game, If not I think it will be a back and forth game. T-Mac is prolly gonna go for at least 30 regardless but besides that Im hoping to see an overall improving defensive performance.

I got class tonight 6-8 so if someone is around here during gametime wouldnt mind postin some updates in here so I can see how weve done until I get home Id appreciate it


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll do you a favor, by indeed posting, I will use my Mother's computer (If I can get my father to get out of her room for the majority of the game) to post, since I can watch the TV and write at the same time. If not, I'll watch every 5 or so minutes of the game and post.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

D non-existent early...terrible shot selection...turnovers all over...and thats only in the first 3 mins :biggrin: ..Still 8-6.


Worst Announcers ever...


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I never thought I'd hear worse announcers then ORL's. I was incorrect.

Neither team looks like they really came to play. Webber is doing his thing. AI is cold but is attacking the hoop so he's gettin to the line. Salmons is having his best start this year. Absolutely killing the shorter David Weasly.

Skip to my lue is fun to watch.


Dammit I'm talkin to myself here..


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

4 turnovers in the last 5 possesions...we blow the 8 point lead and are now down 3 with 3:30 to go in the half. Frustrating to watch..


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I swear to god its like watching a knicks game...giving up open 3s every possesion...Turning the ball over 15 times! 11 in the 3rd qaurter..leading to a 25-5 run or something close to that for the rockets to close the qaurter up by 8.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> I swear to god its like watching a knicks game...giving up open 3s every possesion...Turning the ball over 15 times! 11 in the 3rd qaurter..leading to a 25-5 run or something close to that for the rockets to close the qaurter up by 8.


Thanks for all the updates Red highly appreciated I just got in from class but god damn a 25-5 Run? thats just Awful saw Chris had 5 TOs were they all his fault or not really? and I saw Yao has got 12 pts in 18 mins is he abusing Sammy or whats going on?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> giving up open 3s every possesion


That has been our problem since like forever Its really upsetting to see that


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Yaos actually not been so much of a problem. He just killed sammy on a headfake and1. The turnovers have just all been sloppy passes by everyone. Theres also been a ton of strips by houston.Its crazy they are getting hands on the ball almost every possesion. Its hard to watch. AI having the kinda shooting night that would make me go STOP!!!! if it was anyone but him.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Well after seeing the opening to the 3rd Qtr I think its pretty much safe to say I can answer my own Question that Yao is abusing Sammy

56-44 Rockets


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Yaos actually not been so much of a problem. He just killed sammy on a headfake and1. The turnovers have just all been sloppy passes by everyone. Theres also been a ton of strips by houston.Its crazy they are getting hands on the ball almost every possesion. Its hard to watch. AI having the kinda shooting night that would make me go STOP!!!! if it was anyone but him.


Another TO i see what your saying


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Well after seeing the opening to the 3rd Qtr I think its pretty much safe to say I can answer my own Question that Yao is abusing Sammy
> 
> 56-44 Rockets



I guess, i mean the way he started the 3rd it would appear so..but in the 1st half most of his points were off eay put backs.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

6-0 Run With Sammy now on the line shooting 2. Starting to make our way back in it


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm absolutely amazed we aren't totally out of this one yet..I guess its cause TMAC is off..I'm usually the optimist but its hard the way we started..beautiful circus shot by IGGY...maybe we can make a run and turn it around.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Lol AI with 19 points on 4 for 15 shootin..I love this guy :biggrin: 5 point game somehow magically. Rockets in foul trouble.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

7 mins for Korver this seems Low for even the reduced minutes hes been getting lately


What a play by Iverson with the Deflection on Alston then the Steal on Wesley and then gets to the line simply amazing


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Korvers gettin no burn what so ever. Sixers haven't hit a 3 all game. Not surprising. Kevin Ollie's gettin way more minutes. Cheeks has been rewarding Salmons good play with some burn of his own.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Ummm recap of the 3rd qaurter: Turnover, turnover, turnover, Ai to the line, Turnover, ai to the line, turnover, ai to the line, rinse, recycle, repeat.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Korvers gettin no burn what so ever. Sixers haven't hit a 3 all game. Not surprising. Kevin Ollie's gettin way more minutes. Cheeks has been rewarding Salmons good play with some burn of his own.


I guess we are pushing the Defensive front which definetly isnt a bad thing but I still think we could prolly give him a lil more then 7 mins? But by the numbers are Defense does look like it has picked up a lot I mean 20 24 and 22 are not bad at all for points allowed in the first 3 qtrs


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I mean I guess you could call what both these teams are playin Defense? I wouldn't..but to each their own.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Bias Quote of the Day: "If you just breathe on Allen Iverson tonight they are going to call a foul on you"

******* Announcers :curse:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

In their defense the refs have been terrible on both ends.


Like im saying REALLY bad.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Whats up Red and I-76.......Been busy today so haven't been watching the whole game or posting...I hope we can pull this out


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Has allen been playing mostly out of the SG spot in the First half too?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Whats up die...I say AI should just drive off a screen every single possesion , if we can't make a shot might as well get s some free throws.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

0-14 shooting in the last 10 mins we need to make a run and make it now if we want a shot at this game

C-Webb on the line shooting 2

74-65 Rockets
5mins and change left in the 4th


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Damn 10 minutes without a field goal and all these damn turnovers.....Is Webber doing anything cause he's looking flat to me


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Game over...this is atrocious...


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Game over...this is atrocious...



Yeah, our offense is just damn horrible


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

So So Soooooooooooooooooooooooo Ugly


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm gonna go watch 24, see you guys next game.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

How in the hell do you not make a single basket in the whole f'n period that is god damn embarassing 

All i know is them damn hornets better beat NJ

EDIT: Iverson finally scores the first bucket for the team with minute left in the game as hes fouled


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

Mo sucks. That's all I have to say.


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

Our starting point gaurd with 0 assists and shoots 6-22. Sweet.

I'm disgusted. Going to bed.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This was pathetic. Not one player on our team had a good game. AI with 0 ast and 6-22. C-Webb 8-20. Dalembert with 5 points and proves again that he can't play man to man defense. The ENTIRE BENCH HAD 3 POINTS!!! 3!!! It's a testiment to how bad the Rockets are that we only lost by 3 points. A bad meeting between two bad teams.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I told you that Dalembert would not _own_ Yao Ming, instead it was the other way around.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> I told you that Dalembert would not _own_ Yao Ming, instead it was the other way around.


Dude you are suppose to be a sixers fan dont sound so happy but yah i def expected Sammy to get some more blocks Slics right I think for the most part Sam can not play man to man for ****


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> Dude you are suppose to be a sixers fan dont sound so happy but yah i def expected Sammy to get some more blocks Slics right I think for the most part Sam can not play man to man for ****


 come Route I-76, its one thing to be a fan and its another to be realistic. You can be realistic and still be a fan. You said yourself Dalembert's man to man sucks. There was no movement on the offensive end and the quote of the night goes to Maurice Cheeks. 

They had gone about 6 and a half minutes without a FG one of the fans behind the bench said Cheeks do something. Cheeks turned around and said what am I supposed to do. My mouth dropped. The guy said you get paid To COACH, he spells out C O A C H. Mo just shrugged his shoulder.

Simply Abominable


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> They had gone about 6 and a half minutes without a FG one of the fans behind the bench said Cheeks do something. Cheeks turned around and said what am I supposed to do. My mouth dropped. The guy said you get paid To COACH, he spells out C O A C H. Mo just shrugged his shoulder.
> 
> Simply Abominable



I really, really hope this isn't true. Well, we're all allowed to hope, right?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> come Route I-76, its one thing to be a fan and its another to be realistic. You can be realistic and still be a fan. You said yourself Dalembert's man to man sucks. There was no movement on the offensive end and the quote of the night goes to Maurice Cheeks.
> 
> They had gone about 6 and a half minutes without a FG one of the fans behind the bench said Cheeks do something. Cheeks turned around and said what am I supposed to do. My mouth dropped. The guy said you get paid To COACH, he spells out C O A C H. Mo just shrugged his shoulder.
> 
> Simply Abominable




Damn Mo......say it aint so....MO sucks man........Beez you sit that close to the bench that you heard him...or is this hearsay????


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> come Route I-76, its one thing to be a fan and its another to be realistic. You can be realistic and still be a fan. You said yourself Dalembert's man to man sucks. There was no movement on the offensive end and the quote of the night goes to Maurice Cheeks.
> 
> They had gone about 6 and a half minutes without a FG one of the fans behind the bench said Cheeks do something. Cheeks turned around and said what am I supposed to do. My mouth dropped. The guy said you get paid To COACH, he spells out C O A C H. Mo just shrugged his shoulder.
> 
> Simply Abominable


I know but I wasnt saying its wrong to be realistic but I was saying dont be happy that Sammy got owned by Yao thats all it just seemed like he was happy he was right 

and Noob and Die askin if that last part is tru I know it is just from the one game i went to Cheeks will talk to the fans behind him and listen to them half the time. someone should of told ******* cheeks to call a time out using one anytime in between that horrible drought in the 4th Qtr would of worked


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> I know but I wasnt saying its wrong to be realistic but I was saying dont be happy that Sammy got owned by Yao thats all it just seemed like he was happy he was right
> 
> and Noob and Die askin if that last part is tru I know it is just from the one game i went to Cheeks will talk to the fans behind him and listen to them half the time. someone should of told ******* cheeks to call a time out using one anytime in between that horrible drought in the 4th Qtr would of worked


 Yes my tickets are 3 rows back. I tried to get Kunlun to go to a game with me when he was in Philly as he had never been, but well work it out. Cheeks talks to the fans alot. I just shake my head at him. hes pathetic


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Yes my tickets are 3 rows back. I tried to get Kunlun to go to a game with me when he was in Philly as he had never been, but well work it out. Cheeks talks to the fans alot. I just shake my head at him. hes pathetic




How much do season tickets like that go for? I remember you saying something like your wife or g/f got them for you, lucky lucky man. Personally I'm the city and wanna buy tickets to a game as close to the floor as possible. Any advice? How much do you think tickets as close as yours are would go for individualy?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> How much do season tickets like that go for? I remember you saying something like your wife or g/f got them for you, lucky lucky man. Personally I'm the city and wanna buy tickets to a game as close to the floor as possible. Any advice? How much do you think tickets as close as yours are would go for individualy?


Ebay prolly like 200 bux a ticket would get you center court on the floor but you might lucky and find two tickets around there for 300 or 350

I got mine 5 rows up center court 2 tickets for 350 bux usually the prices go up depending on opponent


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

RedsDrunk said:


> How much do season tickets like that go for? I remember you saying something like your wife or g/f got them for you, lucky lucky man. Personally I'm the city and wanna buy tickets to a game as close to the floor as possible. Any advice? How much do you think tickets as close as yours are would go for individualy?


 Yes indeed the wife got them for me and yes I am lucky. I think they are around 305. but Ebay always has some deals


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

another loss,but those minutes without scoring and lost by 7 showed with only a bit more minuts scoring we would win it.dalembert for the numbers offensive nothing but in D 4 blocks and 17boards but since i havent seen the game it wasnt soo good,well the team wasnt good.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Yes indeed the wife got them for me and yes I am lucky. I think they are around 305. but Ebay always has some deals



Thanks Beez! Damn man you guys must be pretty damn wealthy. I'm gonna have to save up for one of these.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

RedsDrunk said:


> Thanks Beez! Damn man you guys must be pretty damn wealthy. I'm gonna have to save up for one of these.


 I wish, I told her and this were my exact words. I thank you very much but you were a "DAMN FOOL" for buying these expensive tickets. Although Im very appreciative . When your married you wind up paying for them anyway


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> I know but I wasnt saying its wrong to be realistic but I was saying dont be happy that Sammy got owned by Yao thats all it just seemed like he was happy he was right
> 
> and Noob and Die askin if that last part is tru *I know it is just from the one game i went to Cheeks will talk to the fans behind him and listen to them half the time.* someone should of told ******* cheeks to call a time out using one anytime in between that horrible drought in the 4th Qtr would of worked





BEEZ said:


> Yes my tickets are 3 rows back. I tried to get Kunlun to go to a game with me when he was in Philly as he had never been, but well work it out. *Cheeks talks to the fans alot. I just shake my head at him. hes pathetic*


 :curse: This just pissed me off for the night. He is paid to coach and is turning around talking and listening to the fans.......PURE Fing PATHETIC :curse: ...... :curse: I have no more respect for MO as a coach :curse: How the hell are you gonna listen to the fans and not coach the game with your gameplan :curse: GEEZ :curse: And if your a coach, U should already know what the hell to do in situations. Not turn around and conversate with the fans or even respond to them :curse: .....Hey Beez do the players ever look at him like what the f......And have you ever saw a player disrespect him????


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> :curse: This just pissed me off for the night. He is paid to coach and is turning around talking and listening to the fans.......PURE Fing PATHETIC :curse: ...... :curse: I have no more respect for MO as a coach :curse: How the hell are you gonna listen to the fans and not coach the game with your gameplan :curse: GEEZ :curse: And if your a coach, U should already know what the hell to do in situations. Not turn around and conversate with the fans or even respond to them :curse: .....Hey Beez do the players ever look at him like what the f......And have you ever saw a player disrespect him????


 AI always and I mean always gives him this glare. and I have never seen the players disrespect him, but plenty of the assistants will look at him like WTF are you doing when talking to fans


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> AI always and I mean always gives him this glare. and I have never seen the players disrespect him, but plenty of the assistants will look at him like WTF are you doing when talking to fans


I don't understand. Are you saying he's actually talking to fans during gameplay? I just want to make sure before I suicide bomb his house.

3 POINTS!!! THE WHOLE ****IN BENCH!!! wtf?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

sliccat said:


> I don't understand. Are you saying he's actually talking to fans during gameplay? I just want to make sure before I suicide bomb his house.
> 
> 3 POINTS!!! THE WHOLE ****IN BENCH!!! wtf?


yup during gameplay....he actually put Randolph in after someone from the stands said you need to put him in.....and at the end of the boston game when allen was on the freethrow line he told allen to make the free throw then Allen thought about and came back off the line and over to cheeks and said should i miss it and there was like 20 of us yelling Cheeks tell him to miss the ****ing thing it doesnt mean anything he looked up at us and then back at allen and said ok just miss it


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> yup during gameplay....he actually put Randolph in after someone from the stands said you need to put him in.....and at the end of the boston game when allen was on the freethrow line he told allen to make the free throw then Allen thought about and came back off the line and over to cheeks and said should i miss it and there was like 20 of us yelling Cheeks tell him to miss the ****ing thing it doesnt mean anything he looked up at us and then back at allen and said ok just miss it


That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard of. We've gone from one overconfident coach who never listened, to an incompitent one, who has no idea what he's doing. Holy ****, I just lost all hope in the sixers.


----------

